# [SOLVED] Press F1 to Continue at boot up



## crispy (Feb 5, 2003)

I've been clearing off files and programs from my laptop before selling it. I'm sure I've not taken off anything I shouldn't have but ... Now when I boot up, as soon as it has displayed the bios type, the message 'Press F1 to continue' appears and nothing happens until I do. There is no 'Press Del to enter CMOS' message at any time, so I'm feeling a little stumped.  

Any ideas would be welcomed.

Chris P


----------



## codexaenir (Aug 27, 2002)

What motherboard are you using and the BIOS version number?


----------



## Dan1976 (Apr 16, 2003)

Make sure your removable drives are inserted all the way. Remove them and put them back in. This may happen because the first boot device (floppy/cd) isn't found.


----------



## crispy (Feb 5, 2003)

The board is Movita SIS_630 02
The Bios is Insydesw Version 0.03

Chris P


----------



## crispy (Feb 5, 2003)

Thanks for the idea Dan1976, it could be something along those lines. One of the programs I removed was Office 97 and that insists on having the installation CD in place when uninstalling. When finished, Windows Explorer hung on to the contents of the D: drive even after the CD was removed and the program closed and restarted a few times. While the drive was selected I clicked delete without thinking  The D: drive is still recognised though and I've tried it with other CDs.

Chris P


----------



## Dan1976 (Apr 16, 2003)

I'm assuming this is an older laptop with just one removable bay. I'm curious what happens if you take the cd rom out and put the floppy in. I see this press F1 to continue on regular desktops when the floppy has failed or wasn't detected. The laptop Bios should be smart enough to know that it's probably just been removed, but I'm still curious.

Thanks


----------



## crispy (Feb 5, 2003)

It is only about twelve months old, with floppy and DVD ROM. I haven't used it for a while, but it is the one PC that has caused me no trouble (until now)  

Chris P


----------



## crispy (Feb 5, 2003)

I managed to get into the CMOS by booting from the Me installation disk. The D: drive was not recognised, so I reset to defaults and rebooted. All is now well  

It just shows how dangerous that delete key can be in Explorer.

Thanks to all,
Chris P


----------

